# Anyone Try One of These?



## Graybeard (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.surecanusa.com/product-page/5-gallon-gasoline-surecan


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 22, 2018)

I can't get past the fact this a 5 gallon "plastic" gasoline can cost near $50. Maybe if it actually came with 5 gallons of non-ethanol gas...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 22, 2018)

Totally agree. Seems like you'd have to hold it up pretty high. That's out of the question for me. I do like the release function rather than those darn spring things. Now I just take the top off and pour it into a big funnel. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought three of these EZ-Pour spouts right after the EPA did their worst.
They work great.
* Drilling your own vent hole is needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 23, 2018)

I can't get over $14 for a spout for a gas can! Let alone $50 for a gas can!! 

Thank an attorney! And, a bunch of dumbasses on a jury in Oklahoma!! And, the insurance companies!! 

https://stateimpact.npr.org/oklahom...f-portable-gas-cans-is-going-out-of-business/ 
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...llion-settle-gas-can-explosion-flna2D11714192 

That right there is the reason gas cans are such a pain in the ass to use anymore, and cost such ridiculous prices gentlemen!! Because rather than assuming you should be responsible for your own actions, a jury found on behalf of the plaintiff, and awarded a huge settlement to someone that was burned pouring gasoline on a fire, because the can did not stop the stupidity in that situation from occurring. Yes, we all have done it, but it doesn't make it any less stupid, because we all knew the risks of doing so at the time. 

-----

As to the OP... No experience with that can, but by design that appears to be a disaster looking for a place to happen David. Swivel joint on the bottom of the can is definitely going to leak sooner or later. Especially with an elbow out there tugging it sideways when the can slides around, or the feller holding it wobbles and passes out from trying to hold the can up in the air and mashing the little release lever handle gizmo at the top, while gas trickles out at a snail's pace.


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 23, 2018)

You're post is blaming, rightly so, the effects of such foolery.
Question: what was the cause?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll stick with my old school Chilton cans, lol. I buy everyone I can at garage sales etc. I dont care about the can I buy them for the spouts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

FWBGBS said:


> You're post is blaming, rightly so, the effects of such foolery.
> Question: what was the cause?




The cause was entitlement mentality on the part of the jury; belief that someone should rightly pay the fellow for his pain and suffering, even if he did in fact cause it himself. And, a severe lack of understanding that we people do in fact pay for it, not those old wealthy Insurance Companies. They are not going to lose, they are simply going to pass on those costs of operating to the people that buy the insurance. Then those people will pass on the costs to the consumer. In the end, the people get screwed!


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 24, 2018)

I surmise the cause is the EPA. 
Seemingly instilling a never ending string of asinine regulations (read: nanny state).

Though, I also agree a good number of juries sitting on tort cases, have their heads rectally ingested.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 24, 2018)

If you read the linked articles it states the vapor trap is there to prevent flames entering the can, causing explosion. Not that it didn't likely have the full support of the EPA to save the ozone, the lawsuit was class action citing 80 cases of burns caused by explosion of the can because of escaping vapors. 

The $164 million dollar settlement named the manufacturer, who had patent rights and bore the brunt, but also several large retailers with deep pockets. 

I like you, blamed the EPA for years, but there was apparently a documentary done on the case, that my father caught on television, and pointed me to the lawsuit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 25, 2018)

My mistake. I apologize.

Also, Go Canes!


----------

